# I don't work out much; I just take supplements...



## JMRQ (Dec 29, 2010)

First off, I've done a good share of injectable HGH but now I just take the legal supplements that increase it...

I'll take whey protein a couple times and enough AAKG, like with breakfast I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d...

Before I go to sleep I always take GABA and ZMA

I do take one prohormone sometimes: Methyl 1-D

And I'm just writing this to say that I rely heavily on supplements to keep me in good form (I don't care about the money...)

Are their any other supplements you think would put me in a better place, like smart-drugs?? yeah I think some nootropic supplements would help me, so do you know any good online-shops for them??

So I'm like a certain percentage of the population- I don't work out much, but I do take a lot of supplements... Thoughts ???


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

"cetams", ginkgo, ginseng can all help with cognitive function and help you adapt to stress.

I wouldnt rely on em though. Been there, done that. your best bet is nutrition and exercise. That helps me "function" better.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I do take one prohormone sometimes: Methyl 1-D



wasn't that banned back in 2005?


----------



## pancho (Dec 29, 2010)

pink magic some guy at the gym was all this and that about i was like what ever shut the fuck up and workout.... but you got money to burn send it to me so i can buy some gear and you can watch me work out i'll put ti to good use...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would just buy one of every muscle tech product. If you do that you could not work out at all and stay in tip top shape while eating McD's! Just a thought.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm having a hard time figuring out what the hell you are trying to accomplish here.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 29, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> First off, I've done a good share of injectable HGH but now I just take the legal supplements that increase it...
> 
> I'll take whey protein a couple times and enough AAKG, like with breakfast I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d...
> 
> ...


 

Buddy, to say this nicely, you don???t have a clue. I???m sure everyone who reads your post is like WTF!?!?   ???I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d?????? You take these and other supplements, but you don???t work out much?? Just this statement alone, ???I don't work out much, but I do take a lot of supplements... Thoughts ???? Makes you sound as if you are mentally challenged. Are you mentally challenged? Or are you joking around? Please say you are joking around because you got us!


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> wasn't that banned back in 2005?



I guess it was, I found a bottle recently with 50% remaining and I take one every now and then... I used to be really into prohormones...



Work IN Progress said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out what the hell you are trying to accomplish here.



Well I take an assortment of vitamins for general-health, and I think things like creatine help me stay a little pumped up all the time, while I'm losing weight... I forgot to mention I lost 30+ lbs. on a low-carb diet and now I'm figuring out what to do next...

THANKS GUYS YOU'RE AWESOME !!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried taking the NOxplode right before bed? That is when it is most anabolic. BUT you have to take double the dose.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 29, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Have you tried taking the NOxplode right before bed? That is when it is most anabolic. BUT you have to take double the dose.


 
I actually found taking 3 scopes (the maximium recomended dose) of Jack3d right before bed works the best. You get great, deep sleep with phenomenal muscle growth. You don't even need to do cardio, the Jack3d does it for you.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 29, 2010)

Cmon guys. Gonna give him a heart attack.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> I actually found taking 3 scopes (the maximium recomended dose) of Jack3d right before bed works the best. You get great, deep sleep with phenomenal muscle growth. You don't even need to do cardio, the Jack3d does it for you.


 Ooooo Ive never tried that. Thanks for the info. I will try that. Does my local GNC sell Jacked? I bet with my gold card I can get it for like $100 for 20 servings.


----------



## tinyfighter (Dec 30, 2010)

i realy dont understand why any one would want to waste there money on taking suppliments if they are not supplimenting a already good diet especialy if they are openly admitting they hardly work out,sounds like you might be best off finding a new hobbie buddie


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I guess it was, I found a bottle recently with 50% remaining and *I take one every now and then*... I used to be really into prohormones...



huh?


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

Take a multi vitamin and drink some green tea.  If you are not working out the rest of it is relatively pointless.


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 30, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Have you tried taking the NOxplode right before bed? That is when it is most anabolic. BUT you have to take double the dose.


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello , you must also check whether that supplements can harm your health later. You must also do work out and use natural supplements as they don't have any side effects which makes your body fit and strong.


----------



## Patrick Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> First off, I've done a good share of injectable HGH but now I just take the legal supplements that increase it...
> 
> I'll take whey protein a couple times and enough AAKG, like with breakfast I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d...
> 
> ...


 

this is like saying "i dont have sex but i like to take viagra"

i just dont get it


----------



## LAM (Jan 3, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> So I'm like a certain percentage of the population- I don't work out much, but I do take a lot of supplements... Thoughts ???



IMO, you are wasting your money.  supplements that do work do so because the body benefits from whatever they provide in relation to the stimulus,  stresses and damage to the body as the result of exercise.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out what the hell you are trying to accomplish here.


 
  me to bro !  Fuck it I'll say it.... OP. you are a fucking moron !


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> me to bro ! Fuck it I'll say it.... OP. you are a fucking moron !


 

*x2 !!!!*


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> *x2 !!!!*



Make that 3!!!


----------



## spectrum311 (Jan 4, 2011)

I searched thru this thread 3 times to see if everyone was just joking.....interesting.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 4, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I guess it was, I found a bottle recently with 50% remaining and I take one every now and then... I used to be really into prohormones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock up on Monostat 7 or get to the gym and work that pussy right off..


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Have you tried taking the NOxplode right before bed? That is when it is most anabolic. BUT you have to take double the dose.



I love a double-dose of NOxplode right before bed. I usually take a couple of caffeine pills with it.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I love a double-dose of NOxplode right before bed. I usually take a couple of caffeine pills with it.


 
That's what a real champ does


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> That's what a real champ does



mmmmm GOxplode, the best laxitive everrr


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

Man, I have seen some stupid s**t on this board, but this has got to be near the top of the list.  Either this guy is pulling our collective leg, or he is a...


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> Man, I have seen some stupid s**t on this board, but this has got to be near the top of the list.  Either this guy is pulling our collective leg, or he is a...



either way, hes pulling something


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2011)

I like your attitude JMRQ. stay classy


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 5, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I like your attitude JMRQ. stay classy



Thank you and I loved the book Fight Club- it's about people who've gone through rehabilitation from injury, did you know that???

I had an awful car wreck in a WRX at 64 mph hitting a telephone pole right at my driver's door... my hip was in SEVEN pieces and I got a Traumatic Brain Injury that gave me a Glasgow Coma Scale of 4/15...

I was the Asst. Manager at GNC and I've used a lot of HGH after my accident to improve my status... it was a God-send... thank you HGH...

And I will stay classy my father is a millionaire...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> mmmmm GOxplode, the best laxative everrr



Super Pump is the best laxative, IMHO. I call it Super Dump!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 5, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> First off, I've done a good share of injectable HGH but now I just take the legal supplements that increase it...
> 
> I'll take whey protein a couple times and enough AAKG, like with breakfast I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d...
> 
> ...


yah: WORK OUT!
why the fuck woudl you waste your money on supps and not workotu. there is a part of the populatrion that workout out liek shit and takes supps to try and make up for there shitty trainning.
but i have never herd of anyone that takes a boatload of supp and dosnt even try to workout.

why not save the money and buy an xbox and some chips?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> wasn't that banned back in 2005?


LG Sciences has this product "the NAME is the same anyway" its just some DHEA slightly alterd. not really a PH in my op.


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Super Pump is the best laxative, IMHO. I call it Super Dump!



Oh how could I forget SuperDump!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Oh how could I forget SuperDump!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Last time I bought a jug of it I ened up giving it away and buying some Fast Twitch, which has worked better for me than NOxpode or Super Dump.


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 6, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> First off, I've done a good share of injectable HGH but now I just take the legal supplements that increase it...
> 
> I'll take whey protein a couple times and enough AAKG, like with breakfast I'll always have some No-Xplod or Jack3d...
> 
> ...



well I would rec:
Toco-8
Green tea
need2whey
multivitamin
fishoil.
all to gether for health.

but i still think working out and stop being lazy would be a good idea.


----------



## MyK (Jan 7, 2011)

all you bitches posting in a troll thread!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 7, 2011)

If price is not much of an object, try premax from primoridal performance.  Few servings per tub, but it's the best non-stim preworkout supp I've used.  Though I'm still on the lookout for others...


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 7, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> all you bitches posting in a troll thread!



I'm serious I once worked out A LOT, and then I STOPPED but continued using my products, and I still take them because I think they make a difference...

DOES CREATINE MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A SEDENTARY BEING ???
Vitamins? Minerals? Prohormones???


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I'm serious I once worked out A LOT, and then I STOPPED but continued using my products, and I still take them because I think they make a difference...
> 
> DOES CREATINE MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A SEDENTARY BEING ???
> Vitamins? Minerals? Prohormones???



I just don't understand why anyone would take workout supplements and not work out ! 

I guess that car accident really did mess with your brain. Good luck competing in the special olympics ya douche bag


----------



## MDR (Jan 8, 2011)

This thread can't be for real.  Nobody is that stupid.  If it is real, it is pretty scary.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

MDR said:


> This thread can't be for real.  Nobody is that stupid.  If it is real, it is pretty scary.



I think he's onto something


----------



## MDR (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think he's onto something



Smart ass.  Reps for making me laugh.


----------



## TooOld (Jan 9, 2011)

OP. you do realize that most if not all of the supplements you take, if your body doesn't require them end up in the toilet right?

Bottom line is as other have said: If you don't work out, you're probably not putting any extra demand for anything you are not getting from your food, unless of course your diet is totally crap.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 9, 2011)

You nigs realized this guy said he takes 1 PH pill every now and then to feel good and you are still posting in this thread, wether its a werk or not? lol.


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 11, 2011)

what a joke lol


----------



## tm747598 (Jan 12, 2011)

JMRQ, 
Keep up the good fight. Maybe if you use enough supplements you'll magically get huge. Hell, keep at it long enough and everyone else might even save money since you're wasting so god damn much.  By the way, your life = FAIL.

Everyone else,
As wonderfully amusing as this thread, and many of the your suggestions for JMRQ were, maybe we should have someone check on him? Anybody else realize he seems dumb enough to give himself a heart attack with that NO/jacked? He'd have to be at least half retarded to actually do it, but we don't need the FDA banning those too for another dumbass's mistakes..

Sincerely,
Schedule III is a load of horse shit


P.S.- You are the reason I don't shop at GNC, other than rediculous prices. And in response to this:
_"I'm serious I once worked out A LOT, and then I STOPPED but continued using my products, and I still take them because I think they make a difference...
DOES CREATINE MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A SEDENTARY BEING ???
Vitamins? Minerals? Prohormones???" _
If you stop working out and eating properly the SUPPLEMENTS have nothing to SUPPLEMENT, defeats the purpose.. For sedentaries - creatine will cause an increase in water retention (therefore blood pressure), and an insignificant water gain; vitamins&minerals you should take daily no matter what, but that doesn't mean they have to be 100$ a bottle, and don't bother with prohormones, you're not on that level.


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 16, 2011)

you should just smoke crack its probably healthier than what your doin and iv never seen a fat crack head


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 16, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I actually found taking 3 scopes (the maximium recomended dose) of Jack3d right before bed works the best. You get great, deep sleep with phenomenal muscle growth. You don't even need to do cardio, the Jack3d does it for you.


^


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2011)

I am officially dumber after reading posts from this guy.


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I am officially dumber after reading posts from this guy.



I should ONCE AGAIN say that the majority of supplements I use are for Human Growth Hormone (which I've actually injected IU's of...) and whey protein and multivitamins...

I'm just being very healthy, guys...


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I should ONCE AGAIN say that the majority of supplements I use are for Human Growth Hormone (which I've actually injected IU's of...) and whey protein and multivitamins...
> 
> I'm just being very healthy, guys...



I don't think you are capable of a coherent thought... what the heck are you trying to say???


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 16, 2011)

*sorry you can't understand*

See, I'm going for this degree in college called "English with a Concentration in Writing" right now, and I got an A- in Poetry II and a B+ in Creative Writing with some other decent grades... it's funny you make fun of my writing; I'm the scholar...

I run a website at Just Chillen Dot Com


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 16, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> See, I'm going for this degree in college called "English with a Concentration in Writing" right now, and I got an A- in Poetry II and a B+ in Creative Writing with some other decent grades... it's funny you make fun of my writing; I'm the scholar...
> 
> I run a website at Just Chillen Dot Com


and you sound like a FUCKING MORON so stop posting. DICKSTICK.............


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm just waiting around for some Test E.


----------



## tm747598 (Jan 17, 2011)

> See, I'm going for this degree in college called "English with a Concentration in Writing" right now, and I got an A- in Poetry II and a B+ in Creative Writing with some other decent grades... it's funny you make fun of my writing; I'm the scholar...
> 
> I run a website at Just Chillen Dot Com



I can't believe i just wasted minutes of my life clicking that link. Don't even try considering that a website. Creative Writing is a joke class and has nothing to do with how well you can actually write, getting a B+ in that is like a dick slap to the face (which you seem to like).

I tried to be nice in my last post, but this is just preposterous at this point. STOP TAKING SUPPLEMENTS. If you're not following a proper diet and exercise program, you're wasting you're money. Judging from everything you've been saying, you have no idea what you're doing, so you're probably only damaging you're body. You are not being "super healthy" or even just healthy.

Stop acting like you know what you're talking about. Don't you think its more than just a coincidence that you are the ONLY person on here who legitimately thinks its okay for you to be taking all those supplements the way you are?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2011)

If this is true, you are a moron with too much spare cash. Get real.

If you're a troll, you are a moron with too much free time. Get out.


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> If this is true, you are a moron with too much spare cash. Get real.



I'm just working MAINLY on my DIET right now, and I CAN take creatine and other supplements like GH-producers to improve my body...

*I'M GOING TO STOP POSTING FOR A COUPLE DAYS AND THIS THREAD WILL DIE, AS IT SHOULD... *


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 17, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I'm just working MAINLY on my DIET right now, and I CAN take creatine and other supplements like GH-producers to improve my body...
> 
> *I'M GOING TO STOP POSTING FOR A COUPLE DAYS AND THIS THREAD WILL DIE, AS IT SHOULD... *


 

Congratulations on becoming dumber as every day passes. I wish you well with your degrading mental condition.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 18, 2011)

I award you no points for your response, and may god have mercy on your soul...


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

Kindof the same here man...


----------



## nova1970sb (Jan 18, 2011)

what a dousche.


----------



## brains (Feb 18, 2011)

This guy also posted about his head is small, i think its empty.


----------



## Patrick Arnold (Feb 19, 2011)

i laid off serious and consistent exercise in the past with the hope that taking things would still help to some extent.  Doesnt work.  Without consistent and adequate training its just a disaster.  all the bad with little to no good.

  exercise is by far the number one factor in health, performance, and physique.  then diet.  drugs and supplements are behind that

they havent discovered the excercise in a pill yet unfortunately so we have to get off our lazy assess


----------

